#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Геше Роуч "Алмазный огранщик"

## Юй Кан

Знакомый дал ссылку на книгу: Геше Майкл Роуч АЛМАЗНЫЙ ОГРАНЩИК (Будда о том, как управлять бизнесом
и личной Жизнью), "Открытый мир", 2005




> Может ли буддийский монах заниматься бизнесом? Может ли он заниматься бизнесом успешно? Есть ли на самом деле противоречие между духовной практикой и материальным обогащением?
> 
> Практический ответ на эти вопросы — история жизни автора этой книги, Геше Майкла Роуча. Двадцать лет упорного постижения буддизма привели его к обретению учёного звания геше — магистра буддийских наук. 
> 
> Семнадцать лет занятия алмазным бизнесом позволили ему превратить маленькую фирму с начальным капиталом в пятьдесят тысяч долларов в транснациональную компанию, оборот которой перевалил за сто миллионов долларов. 
> 
> Автор «Алмазного огранщика» полагает, что цель бизнеса и древней тибетской мудрости, равно как и всех человеческих стремлений, одна: стать богатым, достичь как внешнего, так и внутреннего процветания.


Посмотрел её — написана очень "вкусно" и читается влёт.  :Smilie:  (Прочёл примерно половину. %)
Но терзают меня, профана, сомнения касательно материального обогащения, рекомендованного, якобы, Буддой... Хотя автор ссылается на сутры.

Потому с интересом послушал бы мнения буддистов-практиков по поводу издания.
Поделитесь?

----------


## Топпер

Вы не в курсе насчёт Майкла Роуча? Тогда посмотрите эту тему

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011), Юй Кан (21.06.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Уф, спасибища за ссылку, уважаемый Топпер! В голове всё в смысле заданного вопроса стало на места. : ))

Грешен: искал в форуме только по титулу книги, не удосужившись искнуть по автору...
А что не в курсе и о Роуче -- нормально: читаю ведь очень мало, помимо связанного непосредственно со взятым в работу текстом.

To Moderator: Тему, видимо, можно закрывать как дублирующую, да к тому тут ссылка на вредную книжку. %)

----------

